# Expansion



## L-Fletcher (Oct 15, 2010)

While obviously CR is a rumour-centred website, with hence a rumour-focused forum, some expansion into general photography discussion wouldn't be a problem, either.

Ie; general discussion about Canon gear (bodies, lenses, etc. alike) and even some possible sections on just photography in general. Howevere, surely the former should at least be considered.


----------

